# "Blue Oasis" Update 9/11 Solids vs Rilis Post #98



## ren (May 19, 2010)

*Tank*: 5.5 AGA

*Lighting*: Fluval Ebi PC 13w

*Filtration*: Marina internal filter+ Toms Mini Canister Reverse UGF 

*Substrate*: Fluval Stratum + Ceramic + dirty sponge juice

*Water Change*: 1/2g WC 50/50 mix distilled and tap 

*Flora*:
Fissiden Fontanus 
Christmas moss
Mini Xmas moss
Notocyphus luscens
Pellia
Water Spangles
Duckweed
Mystery Crypt

*Flauna*: CRS/CBS










*Tank*: 10 AGA

*Lighting*: AGA Full hood with Zoo Med Compact Fluorescent Bulb

*Filtration*: Toms Mini Canister UGF + Sponge Filter

*Substrate*: Fluval Stratum + Ceramic Rings + dirty sponge juice

*Water Change*: 1/2g WC 50/50 mix distilled and tap 

*Flora*:
Fissiden Fontanus 
Flame moss
Duckweed

*Flauna*: Full Blue Rili/Blue Velvet CRS Assassin Snails










*Tank*: 5.5 AGA

*Lighting*: Fluval Ebi PC 13w

*Filtration*: Marina S15 

*Substrate*: Fluval Stratum + Ceramic + dirty sponge juice

*Water Change*: 1/2g WC 50/50 mix distilled and tap 

*Flora*:
Fissiden geppii 
Mystery moss (possible willow moss)
Rose moss
Notocyphus luscens 
Mini pellia
Water Spangles
Duckweed

*Flauna*: Blue/Green Rili & culls


----------



## ren (May 19, 2010)

*Bonus *If your wondering why I have an inverted water bottle with an airstone I'm trying to hatch a batch of eggs from a mother that kicked the can.


----------



## shrimpnmoss (Apr 8, 2011)

Looks good. You don't have to sandwich your moss like that. Just use one mesh and secure the moss with fishing wire. This way you can grow twice as much moss compared to now. Maybe some on the walls too.


----------



## Newman (Jul 3, 2010)

do i see a blind shrimp in one of the photos? doesn't look like it has any eyes


----------



## ren (May 19, 2010)

shrimpnmoss said:


> Looks good. You don't have to sandwich your moss like that. Just use one mesh and secure the moss with fishing wire. This way you can grow twice as much moss compared to now. Maybe some on the walls too.


yeah i know i didn't have fishing line at the moment so i just said what the hell just weight it down with the other piece and wait for it to grow.




Newman said:


> do i see a blind shrimp in one of the photos? doesn't look like it has any eyes


oh yeah that picture.. no its just the glass needs some scraping damn algae. I think that shrimplets the oldest out of the dozens that are in there.

Any suggestions on what other moss can be used for a moss wall besides xmas moss?


----------



## h4n (Jan 4, 2006)

Looks like a nice start. I'm getting one for my birthday to! i'm gonig to do a moss wall also. I just started making/growing them yesterday.


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

ren said:


> Any suggestions on what other moss can be used for a moss wall besides xmas moss?


You can really use any moss to your liking. Xmas and flame will grow out more fluffy but I use Taiwan moss and it grows out to cover the SS mesh just as well.


----------



## ren (May 19, 2010)

h4n said:


> Looks like a nice start. I'm getting one for my birthday to! i'm gonig to do a moss wall also. I just started making/growing them yesterday.


thanks! i tried growing a wall of fissidens but that was taking forever to happen. from when i first started the tank until a week ago the fissiden wall only had a few leaflets coming out of the mesh that i had them in. so i decided to take it out, besides the mesh looked all yellow from the algae.



diwu13 said:


> You can really use any moss to your liking. Xmas and flame will grow out more fluffy but I use Taiwan moss and it grows out to cover the SS mesh just as well.


yeah i figured, maybe when the little shrimplets get bigger i'll just rip of the xmas off the breeding tube and turn that into a wall. but i kind of want a different type of moss... i'm opened to more suggestions


*Update*: looks like the eggs are coming along nicely (knock on wood). its been 2+ weeks since i put them in the bubbler. for the most part the eggs all have eyes, they should pop soon.

On another note i found a fresh molted shrimp that has frayed antennae should i be worried about it? is there anything i should do?


----------



## Rainboy (Oct 11, 2011)

very cool!! I love the tank!


----------



## ren (May 19, 2010)

*update 11/7*

well nothing much has happened besides the babies growning super fast! another note some eggs that were in the bubbler have hatched i counted 9. i'm sill waiting on the rest. 

Anyone have any ideas for food? for some reason my shrimp dont like the give food i drop in (algae wafers, shrimp cuisine, shrimplab ) even if its a tiny piece. i also try to feed spinach bokchoy and squash every now and then.


----------



## GeToChKn (Apr 15, 2011)

ren said:


> *update 11/7*
> 
> well nothing much has happened besides the babies growning super fast! another note some eggs that were in the bubbler have hatched i counted 9. i'm sill waiting on the rest.
> 
> Anyone have any ideas for food? for some reason my shrimp dont like the give food i drop in (algae wafers, shrimp cuisine, shrimplab ) even if its a tiny piece. i also try to feed spinach bokchoy and squash every now and then.


Mine go nuts over the fluval shrimp food or Omega One all natural kelp and spirulina flakes.


----------



## johnny313 (Apr 15, 2011)

just got my blue rili's from Niki today! where did you get yours?


----------



## jasonpatterson (Apr 15, 2011)

ren said:


> On another note i found a fresh molted shrimp that has frayed antennae should i be worried about it? is there anything i should do?


Nope, nothing you can really do about it. It should look normal after a molt or two.



ren said:


> *update 11/7*
> 
> well nothing much has happened besides the babies growning super fast! another note some eggs that were in the bubbler have hatched i counted 9. i'm sill waiting on the rest.
> 
> Anyone have any ideas for food? for some reason my shrimp dont like the give food i drop in (algae wafers, shrimp cuisine, shrimplab ) even if its a tiny piece. i also try to feed spinach bokchoy and squash every now and then.


Congrats on the bubbler working! That's awesome. If your shrimp are pooping and molting then they are eating something in the tank. It could be that there is more than enough for them to pick at on the walls/plants, or they could be eating the food you give them in stealth mode. As long as you aren't overfeeding them you ought to be fine. You can also just try feeding them regular flake fish food. I have yet to find a shrimp that won't eat it.


----------



## ren (May 19, 2010)

*UPDATE 2/6*

So fast forward into the new year after losing most of the parents, my tank started to break in. The f1 babies grew out and are showing more color than their parents. Some can range from a full head to tail sky blue and the regular rili with blue in the clear parts. I'm hoping as time goes on and babies are born that the color deepens. As of now the f1s are starting to pump out f2s . Right now I have 3+ mothers, ones about the release her clutch while the other 2 have a while until they are ready.

Tank wise much hasn't changed besides the moss growing out and the brood getting bigger. I temporaily moved the shrimp into my 10g with the bee shrimp that I got a few days ago. Equipment wise I ditched running the inline filter and add a marina s15 instead. I also added an airstone and pump to keep the water aerated, wouldn't help to have more O2 in the water would it? Originally I was going to seed the marina and move the mini canister to the 10g to run an inline again. Then I realized that this tank would be susceptible to nitrates so I just left it in. Anyway, I felt the other filter could be used for something more productive than wasting it so I put it on my 10g thats been up and running. With all the talk about UGF so I took the plunge more on that later. 

excuse the glass haven't cleaned the tank in a while


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

Ok that answered my question in the other thread. So the F1 generation is definitely more colorful than the parents you had.


----------



## ren (May 19, 2010)

okay I lied I did add more stuff in the tank for some reason I went mad for crypts a few months ago and bought crypt nuri and cordata KR01. I really like my KR01 but it has black beard algae anyone now how to get rid of it? Everytime I look into my tank I hate looking at it. Should I try dosing a little hydrogen peroxide? Or is that bad for the shrimp?

also heres a picture of my 10g that was in the process of being set up last month. Like I said I took a plunge into the whole UGF thing thats been going on lately. I have to say the waters been super clear so far.


----------



## ZombieSix (Feb 2, 2012)

i see you just made one long UGF pipe, i too am going to be using an UGF in my new tank (hopefully itll get here by friday) but im thinking of going with a complete circle instead of just one long pipe with holes. 

Anyone know which is better? i believe with the complete circuit you will not lose water pressure, but im not 100% sure.


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

I think either way will work. As the holes closer to the intake get clogged it will just draw more water from the holes farther away. I had the same question and that was the answer given to me . Makes sense.

Of course, making a completely circle will be easier to keep your matrix material confined.


----------



## ren (May 19, 2010)

Yeah either ones fine when I redo this tank I'm going to try a complete circuit to test it out for myself.

So since I moved most of the rilis to the 10g I got in more shrimp the other day from ohbaby714 let the party begin. When I looked in the tank I saw a few molts so I'm hoping some of the guys got lucky. Right now this tank has a few mothers, some babies, and some bee shrimp that are boring.

So any takers on wheather I should dose with H2O2 around the crypts that have BBA or should I uproot it and dip it in H2O2?


----------



## ren (May 19, 2010)

*UPDATE 2/14*

So heres a picture of what the 5g looks like the moss needs a trim and the glass needs to be cleaned. As I said before there are only a hand full of rilis left that are boat load of babies and 2 berried mother. And also a few bee shrimp are in here as well, while I was taking picture one of them kicked the can:icon_sad:




























Does anyone know was parameters these guys thrive in? I feel like I'm loosing one every 2 weeks....


----------



## ren (May 19, 2010)

*UPDATE 10G*

I really need to cover the back of the tank with a black backround....


----------



## swrdply400mrelay (Mar 19, 2012)

What's kind of food is that they're munching on?


----------



## jeremyTR (Mar 21, 2012)

those Rili look like bluer ghost shrimp.

and i would love to have all that overgrown moss in your one picture. as of right now i have zero moss


----------



## ren (May 19, 2010)

swrdply400mrelay said:


> What's kind of food is that they're munching on?


oh its food from when TheShrimpLab was still around. im surprised even now that this food is still fresh my shrimp swarm for this stuff in their dish. pfft animals....



jeremyTR said:


> those Rili look like bluer ghost shrimp.
> 
> and i would love to have all that overgrown moss in your one picture. as of right now i have zero moss


the color has got a little bit better like i said on another thread its a long process of selective breeding

as of now i nothing has really changed besides more babies a bit more most and the dying off of my bee shrimp . probably they came from really hard water and my ph was around 6.5+ and plus i was doing massive top offs go figure. 

the 5.5 now is different i ended up redoing the tank after transfering all the rilis over to the 10. the tank houses some clear blue rili males and a few A/S grade CRS. these guys are so interesting to watch, they're like walking candy canes. 

the 10 now is what i refer to it as my shrimp sin city. it was crawling with babies now those guys are juvis and waiting for them to mature. okay so i added another filter so its running duel canisters, when i was adding the other filter i almost pulled out my UGF. i was so annoyed but it was my fault i get overzealous at times. i also added some flame moss and a modded breeder box. I'll post up some pictures within the day or two when i'm free.


----------



## ren (May 19, 2010)

*Update 4/30*

*Sorry my camera sucks i really want one of those fancyschmancy canons with a macro lens Well Enjoy!*

*My mini rack and CRS tank*


----------



## ren (May 19, 2010)

*Blue Rilis*

*The blue on these guys isn't anywhere close to where i want them. i have a few mothers that have dark blue bands but then again their older than most ENJOY!*
*







*


----------



## wicca27 (May 3, 2009)

the blue looks good i dont think mine are that dark


----------



## MochaLatte (Nov 19, 2011)

Are the rilis with the green looking stuff on their backs saddled females?


----------



## stimpy (May 27, 2010)

nice tank! the blue is really showing through on the rilis. your moss is growing really well too! i always have trouble attaching them to substrate because of big fingers.. any tips?


----------



## ren (May 19, 2010)

MochaLatte said:


> Are the rilis with the green looking stuff on their backs saddled females?


Yup that thing is the saddle I just hoping they hold out on molting so they can have more babies.

any of you guys have green rilis in your tanks? I'm interested in seeing them in a group.


----------



## ren (May 19, 2010)

stimpy said:


> nice tank! the blue is really showing through on the rilis. your moss is growing really well too! i always have trouble attaching them to substrate because of big fingers.. any tips?


LOL thanks Diana stop making fun of me, it not my fault I don't have nimble fingers that's why I have you to do that.


----------



## ren (May 19, 2010)




----------



## ren (May 19, 2010)




----------



## wicca27 (May 3, 2009)

looks like they are starting to get the blue color on the shell too congrats.


----------



## ren (May 19, 2010)

thanks man.. i think i raised the iso a bit too high on my crappy camera thats why it looks so bright for the last 2. these were the best pictures out of all 60.

so i started aggressively culling out all the males with red on them but i left the mothers with little to no red. some had weird orangey bars along the carapace and abdomen but i kept them just because they are my baby factories:icon_twis. 

on another note i lost 2 crs a female and a male when i moved them with the rilis. they didnt look so happy in the 5 so i tested the parameters and the gh was low. now one of the females is berried so i hope she and her clutch makes it ..


----------



## ren (May 19, 2010)

UPDATE 6/24

These tanks are still up and running, I decided to mess around with the 5gal again. It's my experimental tank :bounce: I broke down the tank and set up a Reverse UGF with biomedia in the center of the tubes and a small internal filter to agitate the surface. It was really cloudy but after changing the filter floss we're in business. I ended up putting all the unwanted culls from the 10g in here. They seem to be doing fine, I've also seen babies on the glass picking at the biofilm.

The 10g still the same, just more babies and water changes. I ended up losing all but one female CRS and bunch of babies from a different CRS mother. These guys have been doing well in the tank, I've counted at least 12 the other day.


I'll be pick up some CBS from a fellow NYCer in a week I'll post up some pictures then.


----------



## ren (May 19, 2010)

*Update Less red More Blue*

My 10g Lab has stayed the same other than the blue rili that are in there. Anyway, plain and simple the moss has grown in more. The moss that’s in the tank has over grown its own SS mesh whether it’s the fissidens or the flame moss. The tank has gone through a snail infestation but that usually easy to take care of. Just 3 easy step catch them off the walls, smash all snails and feed the simple. It’s simple and easy protein snack for the shrimp yums. The shrimp have gotten a lot blue do to moderate culling. I take out the shrimp that have more than 15% of red or any weird colors like this pinkish tone from the original parentage. Strange.. Pink Neos anyone? 

I may start another line of color from the blue horde I have. Seem like I have a few green tingey shrimp that are interesting. Yes yes I know there are real green lines out there like the one selectively bred from yellow shrimp from a guy from Italy. This just gives me more of a reason the further progress the line to new color hopefully. 

I did pick up some blue velvets and rose moss from *sunyang* recently thanks dude. 

Has anyone had their rose moss melt away? My tank parameters are 6.5+- give or take gh is 4 and kh is 1-2 and the waters on the cool side. 

Since these shrimp don’t have the rili pattern, what can were officially call them?

Is anyone out there raising full blue rilis like me? Seems like I barely see anyone posting about blue rilis. 

Has anyone ever done blue rili X blue velvet yet?

Anyway enough babbling and here are the shrimp.














































Blue Velvets


----------



## OpaeGuy (Jul 18, 2012)

that moss is lookin sick growin vertical


----------



## ren (May 19, 2010)

Dude you should see what it looks like now. It's more like a flame pillar, it's like 2 almost 3 inches tall. I can't complain my test subjects love it and they hide and feed in there.


----------



## rodcuda (Jul 25, 2012)

I have some Blue Rilis similar to yours, mine are mostly blue with a little color here and there. They came from a cull tank with Blue Rilis, Red Rillis and a couple PFRs. The ones I have set aside in their own tank are almost all blue like yours and I was thinking about adding Blue Velvets also as this line I have seem really hardy and prolific.

I am subscribing and will be watching and will let you know if I find out anything else that might help as it seems we are doing the same thing, though you are farther along.


----------



## acitydweller (Dec 28, 2011)

nice work. glad you stuck with this species. Your tanks are certainly geared for no nonsense shrimping!


----------



## robb.ferg (Aug 19, 2012)

i like those blue shrimp!


----------



## wicca27 (May 3, 2009)

your blues are looking awsome


----------



## rodcuda (Jul 25, 2012)

Where did you get your Blue Velvets? Have you already put them with your blues?


----------



## Geniusdudekiran (Dec 6, 2010)

Tank is looking great, man. Love the shrimp populations, you've got a ton of them in there!

Regarding Blue Velvet x Blue Rili, it's not really a cross at all; Blue Velvets are a selectively bred Blue Rili, so you will end up with getting darker blue, more solid Blue Rilis in your colony. Which is what you'd want, I'd expect. Hopefully they'll breed soon!


----------



## ren (May 19, 2010)

rodcuda said:


> I have some Blue Rilis similar to yours, mine are mostly blue with a little color here and there. They came from a cull tank with Blue Rilis, Red Rillis and a couple PFRs. The ones I have set aside in their own tank are almost all blue like yours and I was thinking about adding Blue Velvets also as this line I have seem really hardy and prolific.
> 
> I am subscribing and will be watching and will let you know if I find out anything else that might help as it seems we are doing the same thing, though you are farther along.



Yeah I was planning in the long run to mix BVs in my gene pool. I'm sort of due for some new blood anyway. I'm pretty sure the original blue rili batch that was floating around was from the same source. I ended up mixing some from *oh* when he still had his stock which have me what I have produced so far. 



acitydweller said:


> nice work. glad you stuck with this species. Your tanks are certainly geared for no nonsense shrimping!



Thanks! Yeah I know I've had my doubts seeking them off but who really selectively breds neos anymore. Everyone's on the tigers and bee bandwagon, so I'm doing something different. Yeah I feel like adding too much takes away space, but that's my personal opinion. I'd rather just put a lot of moss and a UGF or a RUGF. 



robb.ferg said:


> i like those blue shrimp!



Thanks man I'm glad you like them


----------



## ren (May 19, 2010)

wicca27 said:


> your blues are looking awsome



Thanks how are yours coming along? I'm waiting on Han to show his, I'm sure they look nice.



rodcuda said:


> Where did you get your Blue Velvets? Have you already put them with your blues?



I got them from a local guy who got them from Speedie. As of now they're in my breeder box hanging out letting them get use to the tank parameters these guys a still pewees.



Geniusdudekiran said:


> Tank is looking great, man. Love the shrimp populations, you've got a ton of them in there!
> 
> Regarding Blue Velvet x Blue Rili, it's not really a cross at all; Blue Velvets are a selectively bred Blue Rili, so you will end up with getting darker blue, more solid Blue Rilis in your colony. Which is what you'd want, I'd expect. Hopefully they'll breed soon!


Yeah it's been a hell of a ride. I figured they were the same as soon as Speedie first brought them in. Yeap that's was I'm aiming for a blue version of a PFR or even a Bloodymary lol these names are interesting.


----------



## Geniusdudekiran (Dec 6, 2010)

Yeah, I'd love to see PFR x Blue Velvet.

Edit -- then we'd have Red Velvet Shrimp, right? :hihi:


----------



## rodcuda (Jul 25, 2012)

Keep this thread going with updates, maybe we can swap some down the road the deepen the gene pool. The ones I have seem to be real tough and that is a trait I like!!


----------



## ren (May 19, 2010)

Anyone have experience with rose moss? I got a portion that was melting with some shrimp. What are the requirements for it to thrive?

Edit

So the shrimp love to pull and move around the rose moss from the mesh. I eventually caught all the stems that were floating around and put them in a net . It seems like some moss seems to be bounching back on a few tips of the dead pieces. So I'm just going to have to wait for it to grow out and retie it.


----------



## ren (May 19, 2010)

UPDATE

Hey guys just sharing a couple of pictures of the shrimp during feeding time. Please bare with me some of them are a bit blurry. Enjoy!


----------



## ren (May 19, 2010)




----------



## ren (May 19, 2010)

*Update 9-11 ENJOY!!*

*Cull Tank*

*FEEDING TIME* New Skirakura food they seem to like it



















*







*

*Blue Lab*


----------



## honda237 (Aug 11, 2010)

wait the red and blue rili's are culls, i would take those in a heart beat.


----------



## ren (May 19, 2010)

So both tanks have been pumping out babies even for the CRS. Between last night and just now I see little candy cane babies
picking at the walls and moss. I hope these guys can make it know how the first 2-3 weeks CRS babies are a little sensitive
to their new surroundings. 

The full blue rilis a chugging along as usual getting bluer and bluer as generations pass. The blue velvets are still not up to breeding size, I want them to beed with my stock already.Since us NYers had a first meeting err I've added some new mini 
xmas moss from Eeng and assassin snails from Mr Brongher. Thanks Guys! 

Do snail shells regenerate after a while? I think the assassin snails got banged up while I was in the cit and making my way home, 
poor guys.


----------



## ren (May 19, 2010)

honda237 said:


> wait the red and blue rili's are culls, i would take those in a heart beat.


Yeah Lol those are my culls. Yeah I know some of these guys are blue. The reason I keep the blue ones in is to keep the blue gene strong in them so that they throw out more blues than red.


----------



## ren (May 19, 2010)

Seriously are there anymore people that breed blue rilis? I would like to compare notes LOL.


----------



## cantsay39 (Jun 10, 2011)

lol your tank look better than mine.... much decoration.... lol.... one of my tank is like a forest u cant even see whats in there before the pellet fell on the dish lol


----------



## cantsay39 (Jun 10, 2011)

wait a min, i think im the guy who sold you the food... >.< .. im getting 30 more shrimps from a seller adding additional breeds... >.< maybe we can trade some...


----------



## honda237 (Aug 11, 2010)

ren said:


> Yeah Lol those are my culls. Yeah I know some of these guys are blue. The reason I keep the blue ones in is to keep the blue gene strong in them so that they throw out more blues than red.


That's a good idea, if you ever want to sell some of the red/blue rilis, I can probably take some in a little while.

Are any of the pictures of a blue velvet, i might have missed it?


----------



## ren (May 19, 2010)

Yeah when I first started my cherry tanks were way more forest like than they are now. For some reason I like clean and tidy tank where I can see my shrimp. I'll most likely add more driftwood when the new moss that I got grows out more. 

Ohhh so thats you, I thought you were some other person. Well thanks a bunch man the shrimp really like it a lot as you can tell.

Where are you getting them from?


----------



## cantsay39 (Jun 10, 2011)

msjinkz.. tibee, super yellow neo, and bumble bee shrimps, eventually i already set up another small tank 2.5 already running.. so my species of shrimps are crs cbs golden bee rcs oebt TT blue pearl red rillis blue bee~ and those 3 i mention above added to my colection..


----------



## cantsay39 (Jun 10, 2011)

5 tanks running...


----------



## Dayumdanny (Sep 9, 2012)

Subscribed!


----------



## ren (May 19, 2010)

*Update 10/6*

Hey guys sorry for not updating school and work have been kicking my ass. Todays been a crappy and not very productive one at that. In what way can I feel that I've done something other than sneeze my ass off and study. Well I can sneek away from Headaches R' US for a bit and check on the shrimp. Duhh

As well all know Shrimptank-itis can happen and so it did. I ended up taking another 5 gallon off of gnod hands again. Thanks dude! Nothing like helping another person getting rid of a tank and using it to do your evil bidding. Enough of mad scientist talk, I just set it up like a regular tank no fancy UGF this time. 

Fluval Stratum *CHECK * 
Old Seeded Filter Floss *CHECK *
Marina HOB *CHECK *
Heater *Check* 
Flame Moss *CHECK*

All I needed is a light and for the tank to cycle. I've already added some shrimp food, dirty sponge water, and the heater set at 75ish*. Hopefully thats enough to jump start some bacteria growth. Right now the other 5 gallons sharing some light via a long piece thats placed verticle between the 2 tanks. I'm was at the local petland and I spot the betta section and I see an L.E.D clip on light from Deep Blue. 

Here are the specs:
12 1/4 Watt LEDs
2 Actubuc Blue
10 10,000k White
3 Watt Total Output

The clip on light comes out to 35$. I haven't read up on the whole suitable light for a tank what do you guys think?

Cull Tank



















Madhouse
Blues and CRS


----------



## ren (May 19, 2010)

*Update 10/6*

I guess he wasn't having a good day either.









Check out the blue!









And here's the green









Here's the sad 5 gallon sitting there


----------



## ren (May 19, 2010)

*UPDATE 11/29*

Been super busy with school and never anytime to take pictures. Partly because I'm lazy. I've really have taken a liking to CRS and CBS something about them, then again I've alway wanted CBS but was turned off by the quote on quote water sensitive. Anyway here are the tanks they have gone through some change here and there more so the newer 5G. I basically added new moss, new rilis, some CRS, and CBS. sorry its blurry was using my phone ENJOY!

*10G*
*







*

*







*


----------



## ren (May 19, 2010)

*5.5 CRS/CBS*


----------



## ren (May 19, 2010)

*5.5 Blue/Green rilis*


----------



## Monster Fish (Mar 15, 2011)

Hey JP. How's your greens coming along? Any berries yet?


----------



## ren (May 19, 2010)

Monster Fish said:


> Hey JP. How's your greens coming along? Any berries yet?


Nothing yet remember that mother that was crazy green she turned out to be blue. I was sort of dissapointed but whatever.

Although my 10G has a bunch greens swimming around, they have potential. I've been letting the new batch of rilis get use to the new parameters. 

How are the shrimp any babies yet?


----------



## aznrice247 (Feb 1, 2012)

whats your ph for both tanks?


----------



## ren (May 19, 2010)

aznrice247 said:


> whats your ph for both tanks?


To tell you the truth I don't know what it is I should. Every time I go to LFS I forget to buy ph test.

how are your BV and CRS?


----------



## Monster Fish (Mar 15, 2011)

ren said:


> Nothing yet remember that mother that was crazy green she turned out to be blue. I was sort of dissapointed but whatever.
> 
> Although my 10G has a bunch greens swimming around, they have potential. I've been letting the new batch of rilis get use to the new parameters.
> 
> How are the shrimp any babies yet?


Ah that sucks. Hopefully the babies stay green.


None yet. I picked up a nice dark blue rili out in LI today. Like, darker than a blue velvet.


----------



## ren (May 19, 2010)

*More pictures feeding time!*

CRS/CBS









Blue rili


----------



## ren (May 19, 2010)

Monster Fish said:


> Ah that sucks. Hopefully the babies stay green.
> 
> 
> None yet. I picked up a nice dark blue rili out in LI today. Like, darker than a blue velvet.


Jk I found the green female she light green now!

Where in LI? I want some shrimp.


----------



## Monster Fish (Mar 15, 2011)

Aqua Hut in Coram. There were only a few blues left.


----------



## ren (May 19, 2010)

*Update 4-24*


Sheesh long time since I updated this thread. All the blue rilis have been moved to a smaller tank and and red are placed in a lager breeder box. As for the CRS i had a fun run but were sold off to fund new shrimp.


----------



## ren (May 19, 2010)

I seem to have variation in blue velvets , splotchy red blue rilis, two or three battlecat look a likes running around. I just had a few mother release the flood gates with babies.


----------



## Puddles (Jan 5, 2013)

What do the moss ropes look like after having grown out some? They were plastic pieces with moss tied to them tat arched through your tanks.


----------



## ren (May 19, 2010)

PuddlesAqua said:


> What do the moss ropes look like after having grown out some? They were plastic pieces with moss tied to them tat arched through your tanks.


I'm not sure but I assume that it's really grown out Notocyphus luscens. I retied notocyphus luscens recently so we'll see how that goes.

The reason they are curved because I leave some space on the bottom of the plastic to bury under the substrate to hold against the aquarium glass.

*On another note*

So I was one of the few that bought blue diamonds. They have great color that I was working towards with my rili stock but was beat to the punch by a long shot but here they are enjoy.


----------



## ren (May 19, 2010)

*update 5/14*

This week on Maury "Whose the Father?" J/K

Really though I threw in a blue rili into my blue diamond tank just to see what would happen. The lights turned on and I saw the blue lady berried. This is her 2 1/2 weeks ago full with berries.










Fast forwarding to today the looks healthy and happy roaming around the tank. What I did notice that was interesting were the egg colors. YES the eggs are mostly a dark blue. About 80% is a dark blue while the other 20% are that red color that we know means its time to hatch. 

Hehe we're in business now!


----------



## wicca27 (May 3, 2009)

some of my rili would start out a lime green and after a couple weeks would be a red/orange color and stay that way for a couple weeks so maybe that is what is happening to the red ones they just changed color. do keep us updated on if they hatch already or if they take longer and what comes out of the cross.


----------



## ren (May 19, 2010)

*Update 6/4*

I was meaning to update sooner but you know how that goes. As you all know my rili mother released her half DB kids around the tank. I took a picture 2 weeks after they were born and they all were too small to tell what color they were. Fast forward to today they seem like they have a brown head and tail and clear to tiger striped midsection. Another interesting thing is that some of the 18 plus runts have light to dark blue underlay. 

I wanted to have more half breeds to play around with so I took full saddled mothers and put them into each of my DB tanks. So far I have one rili mother berried in each tank :bounce: now for the month long wait. Enjoy!!


----------



## Oceangirl (Feb 5, 2013)

ren said:


> *Bonus *If your wondering why I have an inverted water bottle with an airstone I'm trying to hatch a batch of eggs from a mother that kicked the can.


Do you have a better picture of the Water egg tumbler please? or instructions on how to make one? I am having some trouble hatching out some fish eggs, I would love to see more on how you did it!? 
Please pretty please with sugar on top and sprinkles and BBK shrimp on top?


----------



## nightshadebel (May 3, 2012)

That's awesome. Cant to see how they like as adults


----------



## water-kitties (Mar 19, 2013)

I'm excited for you about those babies! It will be pretty neat to see what pops up. Handsome daddy shrimp.


----------



## ren (May 19, 2010)

Oceangirl said:


> Do you have a better picture of the Water egg tumbler please? or instructions on how to make one? I am having some trouble hatching out some fish eggs, I would love to see more on how you did it!?
> Please pretty please with sugar on top and sprinkles and BBK shrimp on top?


Ask and you shall receive. 

So you need a Poland spring bottle, airline, an airstone suction cups, and a spare net. I took a Poland spring bottle and cut the bottom. Next, I made a hole in the cap so the tubing can fit through snug and fit the airline with air stone inside the bottle. After that, make small holes around the neck of the bottle so that water from the tank can move in and out. With the suction cups, make a small holes so you can fit the nubs inside the bottle to hold it in place. Finally, connect the airline to the pump run it on full to medium aeration and there you have it my baby hatching machine.


----------



## ren (May 19, 2010)

nightshadebel said:


> That's awesome. Cant to see how they like as adults


Yeah I know I'm stoked that more than 20 of them survived.



water-kitties said:


> I'm excited for you about those babies! It will be pretty neat to see what pops up. Handsome daddy shrimp.


Yup the babies daddy are either jet black or a dark blue. We'll see within the next couple of weeks.


----------



## Oceangirl (Feb 5, 2013)

Thank you!! I am going to start construction of this guy once I get back from a MIL Visit! How is the net suspended or attached?


----------



## ren (May 19, 2010)

Oceangirl said:


> Thank you!! I am going to start construction of this guy once I get back from a MIL Visit! How is the net suspended or attached?


I put the net inside the bubbler and place the neck of the net on an angle on top of the tank.

*Update 6/7*

It's monsooning here in NY what a drag! So I found a wolf pack on the hunt for some yummy algae. Here you go enjoy!



















Overhead shots


----------



## Hin Spider (Jan 20, 2013)

Any update?


----------



## ren (May 19, 2010)

Hin Spider said:


> Any update?


Yeah my first batch of diamond x rili babies are now juvies and had 2 more hybrid batches hatch last week. There are many different types in terms pigment coverage. I have some that are tiger striped like blue tigers, some that are almost covered in black and some that are look like carbon rilis with erratic blue on the shell . I'm especially interested in the carbon rilis and the tiger stripes. I'm thinking of splitting the population into carbonish rilis, the original parentage coverage, and general population diversity. Looking at the tiger like hybrids, I wonder if I can come up with an exact duplicate of a blue tiger but in neo form? Time will tell. I'll post some pictures later today.


----------



## nightshadebel (May 3, 2012)

That's awesome! i cant wait to see the pictures. Soon you'll be madness like Bryce  Do they have orange eyes or is it the flash?


----------



## ren (May 19, 2010)

nightshadebel said:


> That's awesome! i cant wait to see the pictures. Soon you'll be madness like Bryce  Do they have orange eyes or is it the flash?


It's not an orange color or flash it's more of a light tan brown than anything.


----------



## ren (May 19, 2010)

*Update 6/27*


----------



## ren (May 19, 2010)

*fun patterns*

*OEBT*










*Rili*


----------



## acitydweller (Dec 28, 2011)

Looking good...


----------



## ren (May 19, 2010)

*Update 9/11*

Hello everybody its been a while and I apologize for that. Here are the results for after 2 months of waiting for these guys to grow to adults. ENJOY


----------



## Onenobee (Aug 16, 2011)

Luv this thread...... Subscribed. Any update?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------

